# Do you prefer singers of a particular gender?



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

*I'm stupid.*

EDIT: Dang it, forgot to add the poll itself... never mind. *exits in shame*


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

I've noticed that I struggle to find as much enjoyment from a band/singer overall if they're female, even if I enjoy a song or two that they perform, although I often find bands with both female and male vocalists quite enjoyable (The Beautiful South, The Reivers), or a female band member who occasionally contributes vocals (Redgum). Not sure why though; I can't think of any obvious reason why this might be the case...


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

I prefer voice first, and lyrics second. I listen to more male vocalists than female because more men has the voice and lyrics I prefer. 

Female vocalists that gives me eargasms: Brody Dalle, Otep Shamaya, Maria Brink, Kristen May.


----------



## flashbangideals (Apr 25, 2014)

My favorite artists are usually women in charge of their music and the messages it sends, though I admire anyone who has a heavy hand in the writing, production, performance, and marketing of their music. In other words, those who don't take the easy, mainstream route are more interesting to me. They're not just whatever their record label shapes them to be.

My favorites at the moment: Emilie Autumn, Birds Escape, Florence + the Machine, Chelsea Wolfe, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Royal Wood, White Lies.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I usually prefer males, but I do enjoy Hayley Williams, T Swift, Renee Phoenix, and the ladies of von Grey.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I honestly like anyone who can sing, be it male or female of any range. The Broadway soundtracks I have are for musicals with mostly female leads (i.e. Wicked, Matilda) so there are far more female voices but the soft rock I have is mostly male voices. Honestly, I think that's more just how it worked out.


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

Male. Unless their voice is incredibly sexy.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Depends on the music genre.


----------



## howaboutno (Aug 11, 2014)

I tend to prefer male singers. My favorite solo singer is a man and all of my favorites bands have male singers.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I tend prefer female singers and males with soft, feminine and high pitched voices. I love Curtis Mayfield's voice and Phillip Bailey's in Children of the Ghetto. I like Youssou N'dour's voice as well.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

It depends but usually I listen to women when its pop so I can relate better and sing the songs since it is pop. Male is also good for rap, rock,


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I tend to prefer male singers, although my favorite singer is female.


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

I mostly listen to music that has no singing, or where the voice has been altered through effects, vocoders, etc, so much that it's more machine now than man. There are still quite a lot of songs with regular singing that I listen to. There are three singers that I really like, and I always think about how good their voices _and performance_ are when listening to them. They are Freddie Mercury (Queen), Daniel Elfman (Oingo Boingo), and Layne Staley (Alice In Chains).

I could say that I prefer male singers, but I realize that I hardly know any songs with female singers. The only one I've liked is Karen Matheson, when she sings Ailein Duinn for the movie Rob Roy. I'll say that I prefer male singers for now, but I don't have much experience with female singers. I would appriciate if someone could show some good ones.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I have to say, I tend to like female artists that are stand alone, like Katy Perry or Adele, but mainly male lead singers in a band. The only exceptions would be Paramore, Evanescence, and Flyleaf.


----------



## chagak (Jul 31, 2014)

Male. Unless the female voice happens be Kate Bush or Nina Simone.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

I prefer male singers. 
Conor Oberst and Thom Yorke 

mmmmm <3


----------

